# La Ermita- Mijas Pueblo?



## ValHam (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone have any information about this resort?  What is a 1 bedroom like? I have decided to do 1 week at leila playa and 1 at La ermita - Anything to see in Mijas Pueblo?  Thanks


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 4, 2009)

Mijas Pueblo is situated on a hillside.  It is a charming white village with lots of restaurants and shops that you can likely walk to from LaErmita.  Every Wednesday at noon on the plaza there is a free flamenco show.

I don't know about the resort there, although if I could have gotten it as a trade I'd have taken it over the Villacana where we stayed.


----------

